# EOS R and Xeens??



## alexmatthewfilm (Jun 5, 2019)

Are you able to film and use xeens with this camera? I tried recording with it and it wasn’t working. Is there a setting I need to turn on?


----------



## bhf3737 (Jun 5, 2019)

C.fn orange menu page 5 and set "Release shutter without lens" to [ON].


----------



## alexmatthewfilm (Jun 5, 2019)

THANK YOU.


----------



## cayenne (Jun 6, 2019)

What are xeens?

Thanks in advance,

C


----------



## alexmatthewfilm (Jun 6, 2019)

Xeens are cinema lenses. They're made by Rokinon, but are a little higher quality.


----------

